# tracking / documenting hours



## Dleg (Feb 2, 2009)

I may be getting into the private consultant business pretty soon, coming from state government (contracting back to government), and I will need to bill by the hour.

How do you consultants typically track your hours and submit for payment? Any particular software? Or just in a log book, and then bill the client based on that?

I've got a friend who's already turned me on to Quickbooks for general accounting, but he does mostly fixed fee stuff. Can Quickbooks be used to track and bill for services on an hourly basis?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 2, 2009)

^Sent you a PM.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks, Flyer - that spreadsheet looks like a pretty good solution.


----------

